# Problem Win2k Lanverbindung



## sOliverHRO (20. August 2003)

Hallo, also ich habe Auf einen etwas älteren PC  ( AMD K6 450 mhz) win2k instaliert. aber ich habe ein problem mit der netzwerk karte. Die netzwerk karte senden und empfängt nichts bei pakten steht auf beiden seiten 0 <- Wieso? hab schon einiges versucht.. neu enetzwerkkarte.. anderes kabel.. hab kein plan! hat da einer für mich einen tipp?

auf dem anderen Win2k rechner im netzwerkt.. finde ich die arbeitsgruppe und den rechner.. aber wenn ich draufzugreifen will kommt nur netzwerkpfad kann nicht gefunden werden und auf dem AMD findet er nicht mal die andere arbeitsgruppe bzw den anderen rechner!

danke schonmal für die antwort


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Karte richtig instaliert? (Gerätemanager)
Protokolle richtig installiert? (TCP/IP!)
IP Adressen und Subnet richtig vergben?
Kabel in Ordnung bzw. das richtige?
Was sagt der Ping?
event. Erreignissprotokoll kontrolliert?


----------



## sOliverHRO (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Karte richtig instaliert? (Gerätemanager)
> Protokolle richtig installiert? (TCP/IP!)
> IP Adressen und Subnet richtig vergben?
> ...



jo karte ist richtig instaliert,
Tcp/ip  --> 192.168.0.11 AMD - 192.168.0.1der andere Subnet - 255.255.255.0
kabel gebrüft 
ping sagt nicht.. host nicht gefunden!


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Auf einem der beiden ne Firewall die das ICMP Request vom Ping blocken könnte laufen?
Hast auch ein gekreuztes Kabel genommen?
Oder gehste über nen Hub / Switch?


----------



## sOliverHRO (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Auf einem der beiden ne Firewall die das ICMP Request vom Ping blocken könnte laufen?
> Hast auch ein gekreuztes Kabel genommen?
> Oder gehste über nen Hub / Switch? *



nein keine firewalls bzw. auf meinem ist er aus. gekreutztes kabel brauch ich nicht weil ich einen switch habe.weiß leider keinen rat woran das noch liegen könnte. irgendein fehler im system?werd wohl nochma neu installieren.


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2003)

Hui hui, nicht gleich übertreiben, zum neu installieren kommen wir später!
Hast du die möglichkeit nen dritten PC in Netz zu hängen, damit du sehn kannst ok wenigstens einer der beiden antwortet?
Kannst du ausschließen das der Switch defekt ist?
können die PCs sich selber jeweils über ihre eigene IP-Adresse für das Interface anpingen UND auch über den localhost. 127.0.0.1?
jaja, fragen über fragen...
Was haste denn für Netzwerkkarten drin?


----------



## sOliverHRO (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Hui hui, nicht gleich übertreiben, zum neu installieren kommen wir später!
> Hast du die möglichkeit nen dritten PC in Netz zu hängen, damit du sehn kannst ok wenigstens einer der beiden antwortet?
> Kannst du ausschließen das der Switch defekt ist?
> ...



doch doch,war sowieso nix drauf,
ein dritter ist nicht möglich aber mein pc und switch ist 100 %ig funktionstüchtig,da er aus einem anderen netzwerk rausgenommen wurde wo er lping funktioniert da ich mit dem ja im netz bin und mit dir schreibe
netzwerkkarten sind von realtek,switch von d-link
schreib mal bitte über icq
danke


----------

